# is 90 gallon with 5 4-5" P's too small for them?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

is 90 gallon with 5 4-5" P's too small for them to fit comfortably?

i have a 90 gal, i just got rid of 4 P's and i want to know if i should get rid of more, my goal is to breed them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think that is a sufficient tank size. I am not sure if it is enough for breeding them though. I have no experience with breeding so I am not sure if they need more room for that.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Probably can't breed, but they'll be plenty happy in there.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how much space shoul i give them too breed?
when i will reduce them to two once i know how to tell if they are male or female.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

They wont breed. Id say 30 gal per fish for them to beed 5x30=150 gal tank and a GOOD water cycle. use gold fish to cycle them please.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

5 piranha will be happy in a 90 gallon tank, but as for mating I am not sure. I have read that you need a lot more gallons per fish and cleaner water, but I have also read some posts from people who said that they had none of these 'favorable' conditions and their reds mated. Give it a shot, you never know.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Reds will start not spawning until they feel comfortable about their surroundings, and you're the one to achieve that for your fish.
Once they start showing breeding behaviour (ie. pairing off, starting to build a nest, agressive territorial behaviour, darkening of coloration), you could take them out, and put them in a tank of their own (I guess 50 gallons will be suffcient, because they can do whatever they want without being interrupted). There's a very real chance they'll continue with their breeding behaviour quickly after they've been moved.
Once you feel like you have enough fry (made enough money







), you could place them back with the others, and just let them be...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats big enough for 4 p's. I'm not sure about adequate breeding space.


----------



## Wittmann (Mar 10, 2003)

I have 12 rb´s in my 125g tank and I have np what so ever.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think that is a sufficient tank size. I am not sure if it is enough for breeding them though. I have no experience with breeding so I am not sure if they need more room for that.


 That will be enough space comfotably.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to husbandry


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Enought space i should say!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have heard in the past that people have breed reds in a tank as small as a 55 gallon, although I would suggest a lot larger tank such as a 125. For your fish a 90 gallon is gonna be good for a long time.


----------

